# Festoon Shinex review



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Festool Shinex RAP 150 FE Rotary Review*

I thought it about time to do a review on this. The New Festoon Shinex Rotary.



















I recently purchased one a few months ago now and have been putting it though its passes. The main reason for this purchase was two fold.

One the Branding. Festoon are renowned as a major player within the power tool market. Offering great build quality and fantastic after sales service if needed.

Two. The weight of the machine. Only 2.1Kgs total weigh. Great ergonomic design and the soft gel like coating. Which aid grip and feels nice in your hands.

On the negative front its not the cheapest machine. By an means. Coming in around £368.00.

This Rotary was designed and built with one purpose in mind. Same as the Flex 3401 Polishing. So my expectations where high. Difference being the Flex has a forced orbital rotation.

*Spec.*
Power. 1200 Watt.
110V version 10 Amp
Speeds. 400 - 2100 Rpm.
Max Speed. 3000Rpm With boost Function.
Polishing pad up to 150mm. M14 Thread.
Weight. 2.1Kgs.

Ok that brings us to the machine its self and feature build in.










This are took a bit to get used to, as it is a mixture between the trigger and the speed control dial. The trigger has the usual button on the side of the handle to lock of the trigger. Nothing special there. But this is where it get all technical.
The machine features full wave electronics with the following features.

*Smooth start up.*
The electronically controlled start up ensures that the machine starts up jolt free.

*Speed Control.*
The speed reached when the trigger is pressed all the way in can be set to between 600 and 2100 Rpm using the adjusting wheel. This enables you to optimise the cutting speed to suit the surface. The machine is fitted with an accelerator switch: pressing the on/off switch harder increases the speed. The speed can be regulated steplessly between 400 Rpm and the speed preset on the adjusting wheel.
So in short if your desired max working speed was 1500Rpm then you would set the dial to 3 ½ to 4. Slowly press the trigger and increase pressure slowly all the way home. You can stop half way for a few passes this will maintain the speed at 1250 rpm. Before moving on to you max speed of 1500 rpm when fully depressed. The exception to this rule is at the maximum setting of 6 on the speed dial. Where if you fully depress the trigger manually you will engage the boost and this will take you right up to 3000rpm.

*Constant speed.*
The preselected motor speed remains constant through electronic control to ensure a uniform cutting speed even when under load.

First impression of the machine that you will notice is the way it fits very well into your hands. The soft gel like covering even if your hands are sweaty or wet seams to aid grip and feels so natural. Next thing is the weight you almost forget its is there. So light and easy to control. User and machine as one.

All the curves and contours of the machine have been thought out also. The main handle with the trigger. Has a nice down wards slope to it, not large and bulky. Aiding your wrist to feel comfortable and your hand to wrap around nicely.

The raised section just behind the head again designed to support your wrist while you hand wraps nicely around the head of the machine. It also doubles up a support when the machine is laid down on its back.

Trigger and locking button can easily be reached with fingers and thumb, as so can the speed control. Which is located just at the top of the machine. Again visually there and within reach with your thumb, if needed.

Cabling although rather loud and roary as in colour is a nice length being 6 m long. So again something that is normally over look had been considered.
Maintenance of the machine is basically none existent. There are two vents located at the side of the machine. Which Festoon recommend you remove and clear with an air line. As these are responsible for the built in cooling system.

People have asked about the machine. Is it noisy.
On a personal note. The only time I have found there is a slight and this is slight noise. It with in the first couple of sets. As the grease around the head of the machine has not warmed up. So there is a slight whine from the machine, until its heats up especially if up at the higher end of the scale. After this is is not any more noisy than any other rotary, and quieter than a good few.

Stats for brochure

*Emission levels.*
Levels determined in accordance with EN 60745 are typically:
Sound pressure level Lpa = 81 Db (A)
Noise level Lwa = 92 Db(A)

This means Jack to me. But might mean more to you. Lol
Some light reading if anyone wishes.
http://www.festool.co.uk/images/gb_downloads/brochure_shinex.pdf

There has been a good few members that have had a shot of this machine. So hopefully they will add there thought also. :thumb:

I hope this benefits a few members.
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks for that Gordon, looks a lovely machine!

pricey but nice!

how does it compare to the milwaukee? ( i ask as this is possibly the rotary im after next)


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> thanks for that Gordon, looks a lovely machine!
> 
> pricey but nice!
> 
> how does it compare to the milwaukee? ( i ask as this is possibly the rotary im after next)


:lol::lol:
And you know I have one as a spare. :lol:
Very similar in weight the Milwaukee is 0.1Kgs heavier, as if you would notice.

The big difference for me is the working speeds. Now where Milwaukee are a great machine they dislike slow low down speeds. As they require the motor to pull the air through the casing.
The Festoon has this covered as it has its own dedicated fan, for cooling. I found the Milwaukee because of my working habits a bit warm to handle and it occasionally over heated and went into over load. Both machine have an in build safety cut out to save the motors over heating. So this is not a major problem.
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nice! thanks again,

we may need to work something out for the milwaukee if your ever selling it


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You haven't even got it dirty - so you can't have used it yet!
Is this a theoretical review?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

PJS said:


> You haven't even got it dirty - so you can't have used it yet!
> Is this a theoretical review?


Post you a resent picture tomorrow.
It has been used to much. :lol:
Pictures posted when just unwraped.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Write up Gordon - Thanks - Looks a quality piece of kit


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It would be good to have a go with the speed control that sounds quite interesting.

It certainly looks and sounds a great piece of kit

Thanks for the review Gordon


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers Gordon - helpful insight into what is clearly a high-end machine :thumb:

I really like the look for that machine, and the design sounds well thought out. The speed range is also appealing.

I have 2 questions in my mind:

1. does having a low speed of 400rpm open up a new type of finishing/burnishing process using the super-low revs? Maybe its too slow to really work the polish enough though?

2. I must be lucky, as my Milwaukee has never got too hot on me, and never cut-out, despite me working slow speed all the time. I very rarely ever work about speed C/1450rpm approx, yet my machine doesnt get excessively warm. I'd be interested in a side by side comparison of temperature and noise from both machines working the exact same polishing set and speeds?

I have a Festool dealer only about 5 miles from my house but sadly/luckily they dont carry this machine yet. I might have to keep trying to get a demo machine from them though


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I asked about one of these at a dealer the other day. They said if you call festool up, one of their reps will come out to you and let you try out out. Im told that their customer care is second to none and that they want their tools to make your life easier and do the job better than anything else.

I want to have a play with one, but they are not cheap. hmm.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got my Shinex last week and cant wait to work with.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Emerald Detailing said:


> I asked about one of these at a dealer the other day. They said if you call festool up, one of their reps will come out to you and let you try out out. Im told that their customer care is second to none and that they want their tools to make your life easier and do the job better than anything else.
> 
> I want to have a play with one, but they are not cheap. hmm.


go on then - I'll come over and help that day


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> go on then - I'll come over and help that day


I have the man waiting for a date to come and see me also


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Great Write up Gordon - Thanks - Looks a quality piece of kit


Thanks Bill :thumb:



Epoch said:


> It would be good to have a go with the speed control that sounds quite interesting.
> 
> It certainly looks and sounds a great piece of kit
> 
> Thanks for the review Gordon


Again thanks Jon.
You know you could kill two birds with one stone.
I know a man with a Barby, and I heard you and Damon are welcome. :thumb:
Could bring it along that day also. 



Bigpikle said:


> cheers Gordon - helpful insight into what is clearly a high-end machine :thumb:
> 
> I really like the look for that machine, and the design sounds well thought out. The speed range is also appealing.
> 
> ...


The low down speed. Yes is a feature. But mainly for the soft start function. To be honest I have never tried to hold the machine at this speed never mind working with it. So in fairness I cant comment on any possible benefit it would bring. Normally speed 1 Just under 900 Rpm to finish off my set. This is with the trigger fully depressed.
But I promise I will have a try and see what can be achieved at the lower speeds.

On an side note Damon. I know you have a D handle on your Milwaukee. Have you removed the plastic cover over the gear housing. As I blame this for the lack of ventilation and possible problems with heat build up.

Then again It might just be my style of polishing :wall:
Gordon


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Festool*

Is that a deliberate mistake calling it Festoon and not Festool ? 

I own a few Festool woodworking tools and they are very well made and as someone said the customer service is excellent. They are expensive but in the long run work out cheaper because they last longer.

I dont know much about the automotive side but I im sure the polishers are good.

They even have a few Forums ie www.festoolownersgroup.com


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

chippy1970 said:


> Is that a deliberate mistake calling it Festoon and not Festool ?
> 
> I own a few Festool woodworking tools and they are very well made and as someone said the customer service is excellent. They are expensive but in the long run work out cheaper because they last longer.
> 
> ...


look back at some of the OP posts and you'll see he cant spell to save himself :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - the cover is gone, but I also used it a fair bit with the cover on. I think I was lucky and got a cool running one


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Excellent write up Gordon, good coverage. Will be a while before I work myself up to purchasing a machine such as this one, although it was a good read and by the sounds of it the machine pays for itself in worth.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Built a nice place for my two rotas last days.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice. Good to have them both together in one case.
Gordon.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^^ Oh that's good


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice :thumb:


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Many thanks my friends.


----------

